
List of 3D Game Engines - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_game_engines
======
peter_d_sherman
Just out of curiousity... what are some opinions as to the best open-source 3D
game engines as of Jan 1st, 2020 (the date of this post) ?

